# Triple-Play Question About Turbo



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

Okay my first question is I have a 96 200sx SE-R with a T28 turbo Kit. I bought the car with the turbo kit and I'm a bit confused. Instead of the Intake running through the intake manifold, it's running through the bottom end of the motor and rising up. Did they rigged the turbo or something, because I was planning on changing my intake and i basically cant find one that runs from the bottom.

My second question is it possible to repair the turbo kit. From the way its running, it seems coked up, but i don't know? 

Third question, If all else fails where can i purchase a full turbo kit w/intercooler and all? 

Appreciate it if you help. Slowly but steady I'm understanding this vehicle. Thanx >=Þ


----------



## firehead (Sep 17, 2002)

*turbo kit*

Check with *TRAVIS* at b15sentra.net....he can hook you up and probobly answer your questions.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Intercooler?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Is your turbo mounted down low or up near the valve cover? If it's down low, then that makes sense. You'll have piping running from the turbo to your intake manifold, so if your turbo is down low, if has to come up from there. Then there should be another pipe from your turbo that goes to your MAF and your filter. Maybe you know this already and I'm misunderstanding?  Your intake as far as like your MAF and filter goes, they'll be on the end of piping that goes down to the turbo and then another pipe will come out of the turbo and run up to connect to the intake manifold. Maybe that makes more sense. I dunno. They installed a T28 with no intercooler? That's wierd. Yes it's possible to repair a turbo but not if it's too far damaged. If you do end up replacing the turbo and going to something else, you'd want to consider getting one with a ball bearing center section. They last longer and rebuild better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

*a o k*

oKAY YEAH MY TURBO IS AT THE BOTTOM.. AND WHAT MADE YA'LL THINK I DIDNT HAVE AN INTERCOOLER. THE REASON I'M ASKING IS THAT I'M HAVING A PROBLEM WITH MY RIDE. THE RPM IS DROPPING WHEN I CHANGE GEARS AFTER I SLAMMED THE PEDAL. AND ALSO AFTER PROLONG DRIVING MY CAR WONT START. I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT TO DO.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

DOES THE CAR BACK FIRE AT ALL? IF SO THEN CHECK YOUR TIMING,CHECK ALL THE HOSE CONNECTIONS, AND POSSIBLY DO A TUNE UP.THE TIMING WILL MAKE IT HARD TO START WHEN ITS HOT. AS FOR THE CHOKED UP PART. CHECK YOUR CAT. IF ITS PLUGED THEN THAT WILL FIX ALOT OF PROBLEMS AND LET YOU BOOST UP MORE.HOW MANY PPSI ARE YOU RUNNING NOW?AS FOR THE REBUILD TAKE THE OUTLET SIDE OF THE TURBO OFF. IF THERE IS OIL THERE THEN YOU NEED A REBUILD ON THE TURBO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

iVE DONE A TUNE UP. ALSO I'M PUSHING 15PPSI


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

CHECK THE TIMING AND POSSIBLY UP THE FUEL PRESSURE.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

show us some pics of ur setup...it would be easier to help u out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

Maybe you should think about a turbo timer. Not having one can cause problems with your turbo after shutting down.

Michael


----------

